# Collision repair in Tulum/Playa area



## kdraper (Feb 14, 2013)

My husband had a fender bender with a stone fence this week. Does anyone have any recommendations for an honest collision repair shop in the Playa del Carmen/Tulum area?


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

There's a guy in Playa I used on 90-100-ish on the east side of 30. Kind of hard to notice as it's a bit nondescript. Sorry for the lack of detail.

We had a trunk and bumper touched up and cost us $500 pesos...


----------

